# Bow Fishing Flounder



## 2FishHarold

Does anybody know if its against the law to shoot flounder with a bow.


----------



## bowfishrp

No it is NOT against the law. Just like gigging you still must follow the bag and size limits. I believe there is a month or two that is now outlawed late in the year so check the regs. 

We shoot flounder whenever we get the chance....VERY good eating!


----------



## bowhunt/fish

this coming november and every november---no gigging or bowfishing for flounder.

first off let me say that i LOVE bowfishing, it's what i live for, that being said....
you can bowfish for flounder, but why would you want too? 
meaning, it would be all too easy to shoot holes into flounder that are 12 and 13" and you cant keep them, but you may still have killed them. i would not bother unless you know for SURE that the flounder is 14" or bigger, and that's not the easiest thing to determine when they are underwater buried in the sand/mud.
i not saying not to do it, however, i would hope you have a sure fire method of knowing they are the right size, that's all.


----------



## V-Bottom

If U have to stare at a flounder to determine whether its legal to shoot, lv. it alone and set ur sights higher for a bigger one!! And U have done this alot??? Not!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

V-Bottom said:


> If U have to stare at a flounder to determine whether its legal to shoot, lv. it alone and set ur sights higher for a bigger one!! And U have done this alot??? Not!!


I have shot some **** nice sheepies off of bob hall pier. Shoot the big ones and leave the ones that are close. I am sure it is the same way with the flatfish....


----------



## fishing king

you can shoot black drum too


----------



## bowfishrp

Check your regs on black drum....it was my understanding that they black drum were not legal.


----------



## bigfish5

Is it legal? I would think that since the arrow has a bard on it that it wouldn't be allowed. Has anyone asked a game warden that question? I would be interested in the answer.


----------



## bowhunt/fish

yes black drum are legal.
however, it has a min and max length to follow as well.
anyone not sure, just email TPWD and ask for a GAME fish list.
anything on that list, you can not shoot/gig. 
just because a fish has size and bag limits for it does not mean it is a GAME fish.
its confusing, i would think if the state cares enough to regulate the limits on a fish, then they should make it a game fish as well, i could live with that.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I have shot some **** nice sheepies off of bob hall pier. Shoot the big ones and leave the ones that are close. I am sure it is the same way with the flatfish....


I did not know you could bow fish off Bob Hall Pier? That pier has gone to H***. Not at all what it once was....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I did it numerous times. Never had anyone run me off. It was done in early part of the year not full on summer, prolly why it wasn't so crowded.


----------



## gunrunnerbob

dont believe you can shoot any game fish with bow in texas water i believe that what game warden told me better check.


----------



## MIKE S.

gunrunnerbob said:


> dont believe you can shoot any game fish with bow in texas water i believe that what game warden told me better check.


True, but flounder aren't game fish.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

*Your Right!*



MIKE S. said:


> True, but flounder aren't game fish.


I bet it won't be long before they are though.


----------



## Txfirenfish

My neighbor went out bowfishing for reds in Taylors Bayou this past Saturday with his teenage stepson and they got two limits.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Txfirenfish said:


> My neighbor went out bowfishing for reds in Taylors Bayou this past Saturday with his teenage stepson and they got two limits.


That would be a rush! I am assuming this is in LA. I am sure this story is true but are you trolling lol?


----------



## Txfirenfish

First, yes it's true. Second, it was in Texas, not Louisiana. Third, I NEVER troll.


----------



## Blast-n-cast

Txfirenfish said:


> My neighbor went out bowfishing for reds in Taylors Bayou this past Saturday with his teenage stepson and they got two limits.


So isn't that illegal?

According to Texas Parks and Wildlife:

*Lawful Archery Equipment*(includes longbow, recurved bow, compound bow and crossbow): 

May be used to take *NONGAME* fish only.
*Game Fish *(includes hybrids or subspecies of fish on this list): 

Bass: Guadalupe, largemouth, smallmouth, spotted, striped, white, yellow
Catfish: blue, channel, flathead
Cobia
Crappie: black, white
Mackerel: king, Spanish
Marlin: blue, white
Pickerel
*Red drum*
Sailfish
Sauger
Seatrout, spotted
Sharks
Snook
Spearfish, longbill
Swordfish, broadbill
Tarpon
Tripletail
Trout: brown, rainbow
Wahoo
Walleye


----------



## Txfirenfish

lol, I never said it was legal. I just said he went and did it. We live in the ****-arse capital of Texas and alot of them boys do what they want.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Well. I want to go to LA and do this badly. Legally.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

THis is what I am talking about. If he were trolling you woulda fell right into the trap. Everyone on this board knows shooting redfish is illegal.


Blast-n-cast said:


> So isn't that illegal?
> 
> According to Texas Parks and Wildlife:
> 
> *Lawful Archery Equipment*(includes longbow, recurved bow, compound bow and crossbow):
> 
> May be used to take *NONGAME* fish only.
> *Game Fish *(includes hybrids or subspecies of fish on this list):
> 
> Bass: Guadalupe, largemouth, smallmouth, spotted, striped, white, yellow
> Catfish: blue, channel, flathead
> Cobia
> Crappie: black, white
> Mackerel: king, Spanish
> Marlin: blue, white
> Pickerel
> *Red drum*
> Sailfish
> Sauger
> Seatrout, spotted
> Sharks
> Snook
> Spearfish, longbill
> Swordfish, broadbill
> Tarpon
> Tripletail
> Trout: brown, rainbow
> Wahoo
> Walleye


----------



## Txfirenfish

I'm not argueing with you about it being illegal, just stating that my neighbor did it. Before I get ridiculed for not reporting him, I didnt know he went after redfish until the day after. 
As far as bowfishing for them in Louisiana, I'll be glad to take you but I've never done it before so you will have to teach me too.


----------

